# Working on a working holiday visa



## Ghostzapper (Jul 6, 2011)

Are there any restrictions as to what you can and can't do...

i know there is some kind of 6 month limit.... apart from that, anything i should look out for

cheers

GZ


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Restrictions there are not really any apart from working with the same organization for over six months I think your pretty good to go!


----------



## Ghostzapper (Jul 6, 2011)

excellent. Cheers for that...

worked in pubs, bars and hotels when i was studying, and now a part qualified accountant, so hopefully plenty opportunites....


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

you can't be a professional sportsperson. so that caber toss career you were planning is going to have to wait.

it should be easy to find work in bars, pubs, etc. and you have a very good chance of finding an accounting-type job too. aussies generally like scotsmen, so you'll be alright.


----------



## Ghostzapper (Jul 6, 2011)

dan said:


> you can't be a professional sportsperson. so that caber toss career you were planning is going to have to wait.
> 
> it should be easy to find work in bars, pubs, etc. and you have a very good chance of finding an accounting-type job too. aussies generally like scotsmen, so you'll be alright.


gave the caber tossing up er........ when i couldny lift the caber 

cheers mate! good to hear


----------



## mferguson11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ghostzapper, are you over there and if so did you find any restrictions? Do you require any permits etc? I have aWHV and shall be traveling from Scotland soon.


----------



## julia0345 (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with you ghostzapper...


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

Ghostzapper said:


> Are there any restrictions as to what you can and can't do...
> 
> i know there is some kind of 6 month limit.... apart from that, anything i should look out for
> 
> ...


No jobs you cannot do - but quite a lot of employers would not want you if you can only stay for 6 months or less in one job. Have a look at visitoz.org and see what they offer - lots of fun, money, hard work and a 2nd visa!


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

i think on visit visa government didn't allows you to do in their country while you are not eligible to do become a immigration or get the work permit. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

*Working in Australia*



johnoz said:


> i think on visit visa government didn't allows you to do in their country while you are not eligible to do become a immigration or get the work permit. correct me if i am wrong


You are certainly correct about the Visitor Visa - you are not allowed to work and you get thrown out if you are caught trying to do this.
Which country are you from? There are 19 Working Holiday Visa countries, 8 Work and Holiday Visa countries and 15 Internships countries - if you belong to any of those you can come to Australia for one or two years to work. Send me your CV or tell me where you are from, then I will be able to advise.


----------



## katemcl1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ghostzapper said:


> Are there any restrictions as to what you can and can't do...
> 
> i know there is some kind of 6 month limit.... apart from that, anything i should look out for
> 
> ...


have you left for oz yet??


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

With a Working Holiday Visa the main restriction is that you cannot work for one employer for more than six months - the idea of the visa is that you should work to earn the funds to holiday - and then work some more. It is not designed as a work visa. If you want to stay in Oz for two years then you should work for at least 88 days on a farm of some sort that qualifies for this. It can be 88 days in one go, in which case weekends are included - or 88 days in dribs and drabs which means working longer.
The best 'fun' work is on the cattle and sheep stations and training for this, with a guarantee of work, is available with Visitoz.org


----------

